# ALIGN availability in UK?



## Chrysalis (Feb 22, 2004)

Does anyone know whether Align (from Procter and Gamble) is available in the UK? It isn't stocked in Boots or Holland & Barrett.Chris


----------



## Noah (Sep 24, 2007)

Not that I know of. Align is a patented strain of bifidobacteria. The big pharmas often sell probiotics as their own patented strain. You could theorize only to maximise profits







I think you can easily get the common colonic form of bifidobacteria elsewhere. for instance from biocare. I believe bifido is very important. It is the main 'goody' in the colon. Normal Bifido is usually quite dear already.


----------



## infamous1 (Jan 12, 2008)

i just found out that u can buy probiotics on amazon.com...i live in holland so i dont know how much shipping costs and import stuff i have to pay but amazon is soo cheap...180 Primal Defense pills for only $48, thats like 30 euros and if i buy them here in holland i have to pay about 81 euros!!! I cant find Align on their site but they have alot of other probiotics


----------



## talitha (Feb 27, 2008)

Dear Chris,In answer to the availability of Align probiotics in the UK, they are not available yet, but I think they are coming to ireland 1st and then the UK at a later date. If you can afford to have them shipped to the UK I can't recommend them enough and if you can't afford them, beg all your friends and families to help because they are fantastic probiotics.I have got mine from a website called quick2you. They are American based, but will ship internationally. It took me a while to find a site that would ship to the UK, but I was determined to have them, even if it meant flying to the US to get them. I have been trying to get well from IBS-D for 8 years and had tried every single medication, alternative treatment knwon to man. All other probiotics just seemed to either not work or really upset my stomach further. Align started working from day 1. Please try to get them if you can!!Best wishes.


----------

